# Water Pump Vibration



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

Have checked threads with descriptions of water pump noise. But most seem to be in TT's. We have a 2005 28FRL-S 5th Wheel.

The water pump is located in the storage area under the bedroom. Other than a surge tank, has anyone done modifications at the pump. For example, has anyone
insulated the pump at the mounts?

We read an article from a RV owner who disconnected the water line, and added a multiloop coil of reinforced hose between the pump and the water line, leaving the hose suspended. Has anyone tried this? If so, did it quiet the pump noise?

Confirmation of this mod, or any other changes which resulted in a quieter pump in the Outback 5th wheel would be greatly appreciated.

Photosal


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

EVERY camper we have had has had a noisy water pump. To quiet it down is a pretty easy mod but I have so many it is not a high priority







the best solution ( not the cheapest) is a shurflo or flojet water pump but I will just wait for mine to die,I suppose. They get noiser when you are at the bottom of the tank. One easy way to know you are getting low!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Alot of times the noise is caused by vibrating water lines. Start by picking up a can of expandable foam and seal the holes in the floor where they come up to the sinks and tub. Yes, several people including myself have added the flexible lope on the pumps discharge side, it does help. For your info the pump ends are a standard 1/2 inch pipe thread, so you can buy a prefab sink water line as long as it screws on to 1/2 pipe. I also mounted my pump on 1 1/2 inch clear rubber tube, kind of like pump pontoons. I know they are suppose to be rubber isolated already but this really quieted down the pump. Cut two pieces of tube long enough to set under the existing mounts, then cut the ends of the tube on a 45 degree angle. Screw the pump to the tube and the tube to the floor. You can get flex tube, expandable foam and clear plastic at home depot or lowes. good luck and hope this helps, Kirk


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I did the surge tank mod but have heard the hose coil is effective. The worst that can happen is you are out a few bucks for the hose. This mod works by absorbing some of the pulsations before they can cause the piping to rattle against wall panels or the frame.


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

aplvlykat said:


> Alot of times the noise is caused by vibrating water lines. Start by picking up a can of expandable foam and seal the holes in the floor where they come up to the sinks and tub. Yes, several people including myself have added the flexible lope on the pumps discharge side, it does help. For your info the pump ends are a standard 1/2 inch pipe thread, so you can buy a prefab sink water line as long as it screws on to 1/2 pipe. I also mounted my pump on 1 1/2 inch clear rubber tube, kind of like pump pontoons. I know they are suppose to be rubber isolated already but this really quieted down the pump. Cut two pieces of tube long enough to set under the existing mounts, then cut the ends of the tube on a 45 degree angle. Screw the pump to the tube and the tube to the floor. You can get flex tube, expandable foam and clear plastic at home depot or lowes. good luck and hope this helps, Kirk
> [snapback]49447[/snapback]​


Kirk, thanks for the suggestions. I'll definitely look seriously at implmenting them. Anything to quiet the roaring beast!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I did 2 mods to quiet down my pump. I bought some 1" SM board (Pink) and insulated the entire compartment where the pump sits. The SM board is only a couple of bucks and the cutting took about 10min. (SM board is dense and water proof)

The 2nd mod was to add a surge tank. This mod costs about $50 for tank and fittings but well worth it. The pump does not notcome on in the middle of the night when the kids use the bathroom.

Pics are in the gallery.

Thor


----------

